# IBEW 353 should i go?



## mitx87 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hello everyone, I'm a licensed 309A electrician with most of my experience in residential.

I got a invitation to join in a residential union company from IBEW353, to be a journeyman.

Right now I'm working for a non-union company as a site Forman, making 32CAD an hour + benefits+ 4% vacation pay. The company have tones of work and allow me to do whatever hours I want. Usually I book 88 hours bi-weekly. I do have a company van as well.

The other company rates are the rates designed by IBEW353, no other conditions over the table from them.

I Have been working for this company since 2013.

WHAT SHOULD I DO???:no:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard @mitx87!

I'm very pro-union but it depends on the area you're in.

From what I read here of Canada some regions the unions are hurting for work.

What does the workload look like for the Union? 

What does it look like for your employer?


----------



## mitx87 (Aug 23, 2017)

Right now seems it is a lot a work out there. What bothers me is the future? These big companies hire a lot to finish their projects and after that they get rid of the employees sending them to the layoff. Layoff doesn't pay bills 😅


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mitx87 said:


> Right now seems it is a lot a work out there. What bothers me is the future? These big companies hire a lot to finish their projects and after that they get rid of the employees sending them to the layoff. Layoff doesn't pay bills 😅


This is true but normally Union pay and benefits are better but it all depends on the work being there.

If you will be on the bench a few weeks a year unemployment will help a little but most guys I know would work non union when and if laid off.


----------



## adamclark52 (Sep 4, 2017)

From what I've heard 353 is very busy right now. A lot of calls for the powerplants and some large construction projects. But like you said once those are done in a few years there could be a lot of guys out of work. This time last year I heard it was VERY slow. Not 1992 levels of slow but pretty bad.

Best thing to do is join up but leave your current job on good terms. Which is hard to do. I don't know if the truck and foremans position would be waiting for you.


----------



## bobbyvpennco (Sep 14, 2017)

*if you want to join the union do it.*

its all up to you and if you want to do it or not.


----------



## Trekker (May 3, 2016)

My union brings in over a hundred apprentices a year, but there are 700 people on the list. I waited nearly two years to get in, but it was well worth it. Take the classes and see if you can reinterview after a year. 
A lot of people can't handle the math and they won't push apoopy jw through, so if a bunch of their guys fail math they are out all those guys. This is the reason for the emphasis on math.
That being said in my local it doesn't matter who you know everyone tests, everyone interviews. Unless your company goes union, then you're automatically in the apprenticeship program.


----------

